# "Tri color" Pitbulls



## Alpha (Jul 17, 2015)

I been looking into getting a 3rd pit for my house, since my oldest female is 3+ and our youngest puppy is about 1.5 years, so sometime in the next 6 months I wanna get another girl since I don't wanna throw a boy in and cause any issues even though mine are fixed. I always like the all white look, like the target dog or from that next Friday movie. But scrolling my Facebook I saw pits with a color pattern like a Rotty or German Shepard but still with the white collar, belly and paws like my two pits. Some call it Tri colored and I was wondering how rare are that print in pits and is it more money? 

Wheezie the older one is "red nose" with golden brown and white and Juiczie the puppy is "blue nose" more smoky grey with white toes so I was looking to keep each dog different colored.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 17, 2015)

1st pic is the girls Juiczie and Wheezie 

2nd is the print I was asking about


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

*"Tri color" Pitbulls*

If the colour you are looking for is what you posted in the second picture, that's called blue tri, and you won't find a Pit Bull with those markings. Blue is extremely rare in APBTs, but much more common in AmStaffs and American Bullies.

If you're looking for another dog, colour should be pretty far down on the list of things you want in a dog, to be honest. Things like temperament and structure are way more important when looking for a dog that will fit your lifestyle.

When adding another dog to a multi-dog household, please be aware that there's a possibility that they won't get along regardless of socialization, training, etc. As long as you're okay with that and willing to keep them separate if it does occur, then the gender of the pup isn't super important unless you really have a preference.

Any breeder that charges more for a certain coloured puppy is an unethical one, in my opinion.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

BCdogs said:


> If the colour you are looking for is what you posted in the second picture, that's called blue tri, and you won't find a Pit Bull with those markings. Blue is extremely rare in APBTs, but much more common in AmStaffs and American Bullies.
> 
> If you're looking for another dog, colour should be pretty far down on the list of things you want in a dog, to be honest. Things like temperament and structure are way more important when looking for a dog that will fit your lifestyle.
> 
> ...


Where is the "like" button :goodpost:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

There is a line of APBTs that produces tan-point or tricolor dogs. Google Tatonka kennels, or the Sorrells line.

But I agree, be cautious when adding another dog. My old girl didn't turn on until she was 4. And in my experience, it's always the females that fight. If you are committed to making it work even if the fights start, get whatever makes you happy. But if your situation doesn't allow you to separate, I'd wait a bit longer.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 17, 2015)

We have all been very picky with what dogs we added to the family. I probably should've mentioned that earlier, we waited a few litters from the breeder we went through before we found a pup that our older one really seemed to take to and they are pretty inseparable now. I'm wondering should I wait for our younger one, Juiczie, to hit near 3 as well since by the time we got her, Wheezie was already a few months from her 3rd birthday. 

Thanks for the advice on things. I realized I left an important thing out the first time and assumed a little too much would already be known by whoever responded. 

But I do have another question. Up until Juiczie was 6 months old she would try to suckle on Wheezie and she'd let her for say 30 secs before moving away. Wheezie has been fixed since she was a year old. my brothers girlfriend Beth told me she didn't have her first heat before that so I've been curious why she acted like that. Would it occur again with the new dog or was that a one time thing? 

Honestly my main fear with adding the 3rd dog would be 2 dogs being close and pushing away the other. Or my oldest becoming really aggressive to become dominant. I try as well as my brother and his girlfriend as much we can to keep the dogs on equal level so a dominance issue doesn't arise.

We prefer them to be social as much as possible


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Honestly, if them all getting along is important to you, I'd advise against getting another dog. Especially when you already have two, the chances of at least one of them not getting along with the new addition are definitely there. Of course, they could all get along perfectly, but it's always an option you need to be aware of and prepared for.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BCdogs said:


> Honestly, if them all getting along is important to you, I'd advise against getting another dog. Especially when you already have two, the chances of at least one of them not getting along with the new addition are definitely there. Of course, they could all get along perfectly, but it's always an option you need to be aware of and prepared for.


 I agree highly here. I have several dogs that get a long and have had many in the past that have.. However it takes one time and you can end up with one or more of your dogs being seriously injured. Unless you are prepared to crate and rotate if things go bad I wouldn't even think about it.

I have seen far too many times people add another dog to a home with breeds that are prone to dog aggression and then at 2 years old when a fight happens and they see what it is like to actually handle a dog aggressive dog, that dog ends up looking for a new home.

Yes it could work out fine, but you have to accept the high chance that adding another dog may not work out to your plans and may change the way you have to run your home in order to keep and properly care for them all.


----------

